# I'M TIRED



## mdjb6169 (Oct 29, 2004)

i first started having trouble with anxiety in 1992, started on psychotropic medication in 1993, still going at it. i have been diagnosed with several psychiatric illnesses, in 2002 i had a colon resection because of interseception and they found diverticulitius. Last march after 3 months in bed they diagnosed me with IBS it's subsided for a while with Bentyl and now, it's getting to me again, along with more depression, confusion, anxiety. After going to the doctor last week for some hope with my belly, i was informed that the gastroentologist says my IBS is related to psychiatric issues where no diet change, fiber, medication will help the matter. This almost a year later was told to me. Now, how come i get the pain, the stomach ache, the bloating, inability to eat because of the bloating, gets worse when i stand up, now, to me those ARE physical, I realize the mind and body are related. yet, in having this, it's a psychological issue. i dont' get it. i'm tired of EVERYTHING. I just want my life back!


----------



## squeaker (Sep 10, 2004)

i am so sorry to hear that md. Like you i have psych problems (bipolar) and have had them for more than ten years. However i let my psychiatrist deal with those issues and my GP deal with my IBS-C. She prescribes my Zelnorm and any other meds i need to control my IBS and is in contact with my psychiatrist. HOwever they are treated as two seperate issues, although at times there may be some connection. I hope you can find the same kind of care that i am getting. Good luck and take good care.


----------



## mdjb6169 (Oct 29, 2004)

thanks for your support, it's hard always looking for support at home, when other issues are so much more important, while this is such a big issue for me i don't want life's conversations to always be about the problems i face.


----------

